# Tofu  Spinach  Enchiladas



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

TOFU  SPINACH  ENCHILADAS

 1 lb. firm tofu, mashed
1/3 cup diced red onions
1 tsp. spike I (seasoning found most
   natural food stores & some
   supermarkets)
1/2 tsp. chili powder
1/4 tsp. cumin
1/4 tsp. granulated garlic
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/2 cup picante sauce
2 cup chopped steam fresh spinach
12 cord tortillas

 Mix thoroughly the first 8 ingredients.  Steam tortillas until soft.  Put a
small layer of spinach down the center of each tortillas and top with 3 to 4
heaping spoonfuls of the tofu mixture.  Roll the tortillas and line them in
a pan top with Salsa Ranchero


--SALSA RANCHERO:--

1 (8 oz.) can whole peeled tomatoes, drained & shredded
2 (8 oz.) cans crushed tomatoes
1/2 cup diced red onion
1 small bunch cilantro, minced
1 cup picante sauce
1 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. granulated garlic

 Mix all ingredients together and serve with tofu spinach enchilada.  For a
hotter sauce add 1 minced jalapeno pepper.


----------

